# Value of nashua n24 stove



## Ejraste (May 12, 2020)

Hello,

I have an old wood burning stove that I'd like to sell or scrap. I got chimney inspected and I was told there was some deterioration and it would need replaced. The stove is clean and in very good condition, barely used. 1st, what is a good starting asking price when trying to sell? It comes with an extra brand new blower. Also, is it worth trying to scrap the chimney or are there people out there that would come and remove it and take it?


----------



## bholler (May 12, 2020)

Right now 250.  In the fall 350 asking price but don't expect to get it.


----------



## Ejraste (May 12, 2020)

Ok thanks. Someone offered 200.  I'm just seeing if I should take that offer.   What about chimney?  Is it worth me taking down and scrapping it myself or trying to see if someone would buy it or remove it for free to get scrap money?


----------



## bholler (May 12, 2020)

Ejraste said:


> Ok thanks. Someone offered 200.  I'm just seeing if I should take that offer.   What about chimney?  Is it worth me taking down and scrapping it myself or trying to see if someone would buy it or remove it for free to get scrap money?


I would take the 200.  I wouldn't let some scrapper take it down.  If they fall the liability would be on you.  You don't get much of anything for chimney sections for scrap


----------



## Ejraste (May 12, 2020)

Thanks, the $200 is just for the wood stove.  My next thing, I guess, is trying to get rid of the chimney pipe.  Once the piping gets removed,  what's the best way to patch the large hole on inside and outside?


----------



## bholler (May 12, 2020)

Ejraste said:


> Thanks, the $200 is just for the wood stove.  My next thing, I guess, is trying to get rid of the chimney pipe.  Once the piping gets removed,  what's the best way to patch the large hole on inside and outside?


Brick and mortar


----------



## begreen (May 12, 2020)

The stove looks to be in great condition. It was a good heater in its day and built like a tank. I'd hold onto it for the summer and sell it in the fall for $350.


----------



## Tom12 (Jul 18, 2022)

Ejraste said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an old wood burning stove that I'd like to sell or scrap. I got chimney inspected and I was told there was some deterioration and it would need replaced. The stove is clean and in very good condition, barely used. 1st, what is a good starting asking price when trying to sell? It comes with an extra brand new blower. Also, is it worth trying to scrap the chimney or are there people out there that would come and remove it and take it?
> View attachment 260140
> ...


Do you still have all this very interested


----------



## begreen (Jul 18, 2022)

2020 posting


----------



## Tom12 (Aug 11, 2022)

Ejraste said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have an old wood burning stove that I'd like to sell or scrap. I got chimney inspected and I was told there was some deterioration and it would need replaced. The stove is clean and in very good condition, barely used. 1st, what is a good starting asking price when trying to sell? It comes with an extra brand new blower. Also, is it worth trying to scrap the chimney or are there people out there that would come and remove it and take it?
> View attachment 260140
> ...


Do you still have this


----------

